

Towards the Perfect Browser  - Garbage
http://googlesystem.blogspot.in/2012/02/towards-perfect-browser.html

======
koningrobot
Well, I don't think their concept of perfection is in line with mine. Theirs
is more like "perfect despite the fact that it still leaves a lot to be
desired". See <http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?ObjectBrowser> to get an idea of what
the perfect browser could be.

